# brackest water



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

can piranhas survive in a little brackest water cause i want to add a puffer on the other side of the divided tank but it requirs salt

how much salt can a piranha tolerate with out harming him in a tank with some salt in it


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

why not get a freshwater puffer?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Piranha's will not survive in brackish water - they are pure freshwater fish.
They can survive certain amounts of salt (such as used for medication purposes), but those amounts are not comparable with brackish water.

So, either get your puffer a seperate tank, or get a fresh water puffer - the two fish you mentioned require different levels of selenity, and cannot live together...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Piranha's will not survive in brackish water - they are pure freshwater fish.
> They can survive certain amounts of salt (such as used for medication purposes), but those amounts are not comparable with brackish water.
> 
> So, either get your puffer a seperate tank, or get a fresh water puffer - the two fish you mentioned require different levels of selenity, and cannot live together...


 I couldn't have said it better myself.

_*Moved to Water Chemistry*_


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

well i guess the puffer is off to the lfs for more store credit


----------

